# FLOUNDER FWC UPDATE



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

While there does not appear to be support from staff for the FWCflounder issues, it would be good to have a few people speak on this issue tommorrow. If not, you/we could get out flanked and surprised by some environmental group.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

it is stll on the agenda, but if the red snapper issue goes all day they might not get to it. still a good idea to go and sign up to speak on the issue because if you don't, it's all up to the staff's recomendations.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

They need to lessen the bag limit..


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Dylan (2/4/2009)*They need to lessen the bag limit..


And your reasoning behind this idea is what???


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

How many legal flounder have you ever seen caught and released??


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

> *Dylan (2/4/2009)*How many legal flounder have you ever seen caught and released??


By me? close to none and thats the way I like it!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Exactly my point..


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm not sure that I fully understand your question, but I for one am not gonna pass up a legal fish if I'm having an off night.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh by no means am I saying pass a flounder up to eat..Im just saying it should be lessened..You see these guys keeping 15 or so flounder..And the hard core giggers who are going every chance they get and just sticking the hell out of them..Flounder is great table fare but there are not as many as there use to be..About the catch and release thing..People catch/release redfish and trout all the time..but never flounder because they are considered such good table fare..There isnt one person thats going to pass up keeping a flounder therefore lessen the bag limit..


----------



## Buckethead (Sep 2, 2008)

I completely agree. I've seen posts on here and elsewhere of guys keeping well over the current limit. You don't need that many flounder to have a dinner for yourself, your friends, or a whole family. Over here (Tallahassee and surrounding areas) I see trashy ass people keeping waaay under slot flounders, reds, trouts, etc. I'm not saying you guys are doing that, but I've heard the phrase "Oh, they taste better when they're that size (small/under slot). I've called the FWC on people for keeping 8-16" reds, I see it constantly. People in Panacea, St. Mark's, Apalachicola all think it's their right to do whatever they want since their area is "underfished." It's not underfished when everyone is a local, and they know exactly where to catch the fish every time they go out. Leave some for the future, please.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Dylan (2/4/2009)*Oh by no means am I saying pass a flounder up to eat..Im just saying it should be lessened..You see these guys keeping 15 or so flounder..And the hard core giggers who are going every chance they get and just sticking the hell out of them..Flounder is great table fare but there are not as many as there use to be..About the catch and release thing..People catch/release redfish and trout all the time..but never flounder because they are considered such good table fare..There isnt one person thats going to pass up keeping a flounder therefore lessen the bag limit..


Well, I am gonna have to respectfully disagree because I just so happen to be one of those "Hard Core" giggers that you described. There are still plenty of fish to go around if you know where to look. I haven't seen a significant difference in the amount or size of the fish in the last 7-8 years. I will say that from year to year the spots that always give up fish change.It normally takes me a couple of months to feel them out again once they come back in from spawning to find the new producing spots. If they keep limiting this and reducing that eventually we will be limited right out of carrying any fish to the house at all. If it ain't broke don't fix it!!!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah and there are no snapper left:banghead..Triggerfish anyone??


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Dylan (2/4/2009)*Oh by no means am I saying pass a flounder up to eat..Im just saying it should be lessened..You see these guys keeping 15 or so flounder..And the hard core giggers who are going every chance they get and just sticking the hell out of them..Flounder is great table fare but there are not as many as there use to be..About the catch and release thing..People catch/release redfish and trout all the time..but never flounder because they are considered such good table fare..There isnt one person thats going to pass up keeping a flounder therefore lessen the bag limit..


Whatscienceareyou basing your "there are not as many (flounder) as there use to be" statement? I've been fishing for and gigging flounders around here since the 1970s and I can gig/catch 10 flounder in about the same amount of time as back then. It hasn't got any better or worse with the 10 fish bag limit. I believe it could be increased to 15 without negative impact.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

After discussing this with my FWC source in Tallahassee a couple of weeks ago this isn't something that is really being looked at very closely by the commission at this point. It was put on the meeting agenda because of a request and the fact that it hasn't been studied for a number of years. I was also contacted by the angler who made that request and we discussed the flounder status for sometime. Personally I'm not sold on one side or another, but I feel it needs to be studied and watched closely. I definitely don't catch as many flounder as I did10-15 years ago, but then again I could have lost my touch...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

my personal opinion..

6 fish per person, 30 per boat.

14" minimum.

here we go opcorn


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I knew this would happen if I said something. Oh well, I guess everybody is entitled to their opinion. Whether it be logical or not.


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

> *John B. (2/4/2009)*my personal opinion..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sounds good to me not much meat on the 12'' anyway


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

:clap


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I think it is fine the way it is. I could deal with a 14in min. but I do not think the bag limit needs to be lowered


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Five Prongs Of Fury (2/4/2009)*I knew this would happen if I said something. Oh well, I guess everybody is entitled to their opinion. Whether it be logical or not.


i mean, maybe i'm losing my touch or something... but i've definatly not declined in skill over the last 10 years, i'm definatly not catching as many (quality and quanity) flounder as i used to...

i'll kill 2 or 3 per trip, hardly ever do i kkill more unless we're gonna have a fish fry.


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Dylan (2/4/2009)*How about 5 per person..15 per boat..




no that would not work if you had 4 people and were to take the boat to Ft. Pickins then fish the pier and limit out and then at the boat launch Mr.FWC showed up you would be 5 over the limit


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Freespool (2/4/2009)*I think it is fine the way it is. I could deal with a 14in min. but I do not think the bag limit needs to be lowered


how many times this year did you catch 10 legal flounder in 1 day, you know how often i fish for them and i damn sure can't catch 10 legals that often.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *John B. (2/4/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Freespool (2/4/2009)*I think it is fine the way it is. I could deal with a 14in min. but I do not think the bag limit needs to be lowered
> ...




Thats exactly what im saying..


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Well JB, Mr. Freespool had trouble finding one barely bigger than 12" when it counted a time or two this year, because he was on the boat withMatt or Iduring the slam tournaments... oke


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Dylan (2/4/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *John B. (2/4/2009)*
> ...


yep.why should the limit be so high when most people can't even make a 1 day limit?


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

What are you trying to say Chickenwing?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Dylan (2/4/2009)*What are you trying to say Chickenwing?


i read it wrong, thought you were travis for a second,


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

If I go flounder fishing I can catch 10 legal fish most of the time. I may have to work for them but they are there


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

6pp/day & 15" min. would be fine w/me & lots of my fellow fishermen... & I agree that the quality/quantity of flounder being 'caught' (maybe not gigged?) is declining based on discussions w/most fishermenI know... However Decreasing the Rec. limit & INCREASING the Commercial quota/limit is unacceptable:banghead


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *REEL STAMAS (2/4/2009)*6pp/day & 15" min. would be fine w/me & lots of my fellow fishermen... & I agree that the quality/quantity of flounder being 'caught' (maybe not gigged?) is declining based on discussions w/most fishermenI know... However Decreasing the Rec. limit & INCREASING the Commercial quota/limit is unacceptable:banghead


Very well put sir..:clap


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I really believe that if some of the people that do nothing but hook and line fish had a chance to go out one night and seejust how many juveniles there are out there they would have a different opinion. Many nights I see into the hundreds of fish from 1"-6" that are really to small to even bite a hook. This tells me that the population is fine and that plenty of mature fish are still making it out to spawn. We giggers are not even scratching the surface of the fish that are out there. We just happen to get lucky on some nights when some of the fish decide to come up in water shallow enough for us to see. And in alot of places that is 2' or less.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

i have never in all my years of flounder fishing caught 10 in one day 

the most ive caught is 5 and that was still enough for my parents,my brother and me.

i think 7 pp/day 24 per boat

15 inch length

seriously how much meat can you get off a 14" flounder


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i'm very aware of how many juvenille flounder are out there, especially when i have to weed through 30 8-11 1/2 inchers just to catch 4 legal fish.


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *REEL STAMAS (2/4/2009)*6pp/day & 15" min. would be fine w/me & lots of my fellow fishermen... & I agree that the quality/quantity of flounder being 'caught' (maybe not gigged?) is declining based on discussions w/most fishermenI know... However Decreasing the Rec. limit & INCREASING the Commercial quota/limit is unacceptable:banghead


i like this idea personally . 12 in flounder is just to small , hell in virginia you cant keep anything under 19 in or somthing like that and 4 per person per day.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *John B. (2/4/2009)*i'm very aware of how many juvenille flounder are out there, especially when i have to weed through 30 8-11 1/2 inchers just to catch 4 legal fish.


So I am guessing that alot of people still think that the population of larger fish is depleted because they can't go out and catch a limit everytime without having to go through the dinks. I don't seeit any different from me having to go through all of the small ones to find the ones I'm looking for either. Its just that my method is different.


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

> *Five Prongs Of Fury (2/4/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *John B. (2/4/2009)*i'm very aware of how many juvenille flounder are out there, especially when i have to weed through 30 8-11 1/2 inchers just to catch 4 legal fish.
> ...


No, I think- 'that alot of people still think that the population of larger fish is depleted because they can't go out and catch a limit ANYTIME!!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Five Prongs Of Fury (2/4/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *John B. (2/4/2009)*i'm very aware of how many juvenille flounder are out there, especially when i have to weed through 30 8-11 1/2 inchers just to catch 4 legal fish.
> ...


i'm saying they are a bit overfished because it is so hard to get legal fish.

not too many other species i can think of that you have to weed through 20 juvies to get 1 legal one.


----------



## reeltrouble (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree with dylan. I can catch 10 flounder on a regular basis. and this year alone I and a few freinds have boated 30-60 flounder on a few ocaisions, and only kept 15 good fish 15" or better(on a rod and reel).I just dont see any reason to keep 10 per person when you get basically 4 fillets per fish(do the math) thats a lot of flounder! Some day maybe these people will grow out of catching a largequanity of flounderand try to catch a largequality flounder. It takes a lot less big fish to make a meal, than it does with little fish. Chris Phillips should know who this is, and will vouch for me.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Just because the law says 15 doesnt mean you HAVE to keep 15..


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

This has been a great thread so far...very civil discussion with anglers expressing opinions without heated name calling which is nice for a change. I don'thave a definite opinion how our present limits affect the overall stockbut think I'd be happy with five per person limit of flounder..I just startedgigging myself and always have a partner or 2 with me...10-15 per trip assuming the 5 per person limitwould be fine with me = Five stuffed/baked flounderfor family and friends and then go out anddo it again for another great meal..Nice!

I respect the opinions from both sides and wish I had the knowledgeof FiveProngs to bring home dinner each time outbut I will pay my dues and figure them out sooner or later.

See ya out there! 

Jimmy


----------



## reeltrouble (Oct 3, 2007)

I thought we were talking about flounder???????


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *jjam (2/4/2009)*This has been a great thread so far...very civil discussion with anglers expressing opinions without heated name calling which is nice for a change. I don'thave a definite opinion how our present limits affect the overall stockbut think I'd be happy with five per person limit of flounder..I just startedgigging myself and always have a partner or 2 with me...10-15 per trip assuming the 5 per person limitwould be fine with me = Five stuffed/baked flounderfor family and friends and then go out anddo it again for another great meal..Nice!
> 
> I respect the opinions from both sides and wish I had the knowledgeof FiveProngs to bring home dinner each time outbut I will pay my dues and figure them out sooner or later.
> 
> ...


Well Said Jimmy.:clap


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *atlast740 (2/4/2009)*john i agree with you and im not here to argue or call names god knows how much i been cursed in my cobia hunting days but i really think something has to done to limit cobia -- i t5hink they shud b made a game fish with no selling


agreed Frank, not trying to derail the flounder thread, but the fact of the matter is that with the current 'data' that the feds are using to restrict reef fish, it will severly impact the other species, IMHO, unless the cobia are given game fish status in the next 3 years, they are done.

1 fish per person, 4 per boat. 38" minimum recreational, 44" minimum tournaments.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Irri-Tater (2/4/2009)*don't get me started on cobia, we have a few people to "thank" for the 'idiodic' kill of so many fish, certain month long tournaments that have 100 dollar daily prises for the largest fish killed that day.... 10 40lbers will be greased in a day!.... Thanks guys,




Agreed..Dont blame Team Outcast..They do catch a lot of ling but they tag a bunch!


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Freespool (2/4/2009)*If I go flounder fishing I can catch 10 legal fish most of the time. I may have to work for them but they are there


WHOA NOW!! Chicken bone get my BS flag starched, I might have to get it out here after while!!

Just where were all these fish while we struggle and cuss to find a 2 lber during the tournaments??


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Dylan (2/4/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *,*
> ...


*

tommy puts a whole lot of time/ money and effort into tagging ling:clap*


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Matt Mcleod (2/4/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Freespool (2/4/2009)*If I go flounder fishing I can catch 10 legal fish most of the time. I may have to work for them but they are there
> ...


you should have gone to the mouth of chico... that's where they reside!


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

You catch one half mentally handicapped, completely blind flounder there and now it's the honey hole.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

I went to the mouth of Chico 50 times last year,flounder aregone, but I think all of the rat reds might have ran them off!!!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Matt Mcleod (2/4/2009)*You catch one half mentally handicapped, completely blind flounder there and now it's the honey hole.




No shit...and dont forget that 12'' grouper..Hey like he said "I got mine"


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Chris Phillips (2/4/2009)*I went to the mouth of Chico 50 times last year,flounder aregone, but I think all of the rat reds might have ran them off!!!


yep...

Matt... i was especting 6 eyes and abnormal fins growing everywhere... owell, he was lost.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey Matt, I can not catch 10 2lbers but I and I'm sure you too can catch 10 legal fish. They may all be 12.5 inchers but legal none the less.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Look at the hook and line catches compared to the gigged and spearfishermen though..


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Dylan (2/4/2009)*Look at the hook and line catches compared to the gigged and spearfishermen though..


yeah, have you ever seen anyone stand on pickens pier during october and november and castnet flounder... i sightfished flounder on rod and reel for a few hours (some monsters were flowing down the beach) and a guy walked up and threw a mullet net over a pair and caught 2 that were 8lbs plus.

not sure if it's legal, but he was good at it.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah Sam and I saw that a few months back..The guy had lights setup and fished all night with one of his buddies..Some huge flounder but they seem to spook


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Dylan (2/4/2009)*Yeah Sam and I saw that a few months back..The guy had lights setup and fished all night with one of his buddies..Some huge flounder but they seem to spook


i'm talking during the day!... he set a piece of plywood to hide behind until the flounder was in range... then he'd throw.. after that, he took a 2-liter coke bottle filled with water, tied to a rope, and toss it at the flounder to spook it off the bottom, he was bustin their ass!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Prob the same guy..I saw him in the day..He had a mess of mullet and flounder..We only caught 1 redfish and 1 black drum there


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Dylan (2/4/2009)*Prob the same guy..I saw him in the day..He had a mess of mullet and flounder..We only caught 1 redfish and 1 black drum there


we caught redfish till our arms fell off.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Ive done that too..and black snapper like crazy..all days are different..


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> *John B. (2/4/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Dylan (2/4/2009)*Look at the hook and line catches compared to the gigged and spearfishermen though..
> ...


remember that day, when we seen all those flounderfighting over our grubs, cut bait and a hook, or anything we threw at them. that was pretty crazy we had to caught like 50+ 11 1/2 inch flounder that day!


----------

